# new to FF & dieting for IUI



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi ya, i'm a relatively newbie to FF.

Hubby and I have been ttc now for 24 months & have had initial blood tests for several months and 3 semen analysis & have all been fine.

We're on the waiting list to see consultant at the JR in oxford.  But, we have also been to see the fertility unit at the CHiltern Hospital in Great missenden.  

We can pay to have a xray done at the Chiltern which will see if we can have IUI as we're keen to try IUI before going onto IVF.  But i need to get down a size first...so need to shift 21lbs.

Anyone else also dieting to have IUI?  I could do with some motivation / success stories!

I look forward to talking to you all soon

Jen
x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I'll open up our weight loss area for you (its by appointment only )

Good luck.

Tony
x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Your story sounds familiar. Been ttc for 24 months too, and just referred for IUI, and on waiting list for IUI. I've also been told to lose some weight, so starting today! Any chance I can be added to the diet threads too?

thanks

Cat


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck with losing the weight.

I was treated at The Chiltern - the really are fab and will look after you,I miss them


----------



## Clare the minx (Mar 22, 2005)

I was also slightly overweight when I first went for IUI treatment but managed to lose the weight and the fertility treatment worked and I now have a gorgeous little boy!It's hard work but is worth it and there will be days when you lapse but when you do you just forget about it and try again never give up trying to lose the weight as you will succeed though it may take a little time.When I first went for fertility treatment I weighed 12 stone 3 and a year later I weighed 9 stones 2!I then went again for treatment and became pregnant with my now lovely little boy so it can work just remember you've a goal to work towards and if you need any help or just want to chat then just e-mail me.Best wishes Clare x


----------

